# Free Xbox Goodies



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

War Games Haven Xbox Dashboard Theme
DK62F-YHPPV-T4JKK-K4HJP-MQK6Z

Xbox Avatar Skyrim Beanie
3MMRT-W33XK-M7YYK-H3D7H-J22JZ Redeemed by BellBringerGreen 

Should work worldwide although it's possible they'll only work in Canada. One time use though so please post if you use them.

If you live in Canada PM me and I can get you a $30 off code for a pre-order of Halo 4 at Futureshop.ca !


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2012)

Not going to use them, but that's pretty considerate of you to post them.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't have an Xbox to use them on anyway, haha. I also have a $30 off Halo 4 pre-order code for Futureshop.ca if you live in Canada. PM me if interested.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 9, 2012)

I call dibs on the Xbox Beanie! If that's allowed... Plus I'm not even sure it'll work where I live. 

You got that right, Gallows (look below)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh man I wish I lived in Canada. lol

To be honest I'm pretty excited for Halo 4. Looks like it's going to be pretty good.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I call dibs on the Xbox Beanie! If that's allowed...



Use the code! It's first come first serve. Just go to the Marketplace on your Xbox and go to Redeem Code. It should work.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 9, 2012)

Justin said:


> Use the code! It's first come first serve. Just go to the Marketplace on your Xbox and go to Redeem Code. It should work.



Redeemed 

Pretty nice of you to give people the codes. But I see you have no use for it anyway lol.


----------



## Justin (Oct 9, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Redeemed
> 
> Pretty nice of you to give people the codes. But I see you have no use for it anyway lol.



Awesome! Glad to see it works outside of Canada.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 15, 2012)

That's really kind of you Justin! I won't take any of the codes but how did you get a $30 off pre-order code?! I've already payed off my halo by returning a lot of my games


----------



## Justin (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> That's really kind of you Justin! I won't take any of the codes but how did you get a $30 off pre-order code?! I've already payed off my halo by returning a lot of my games



It comes from a website called Tsilon. Do you reside in Canada? I think membership is international however there's no point unless you live in Canada as nearly all of the perks are done through Future Shop which only ships inside of Canada.

If you do however, PM me and I can invite you to the site.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't but thanks for the info


----------

